# Cheap Belly Bands



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I am spending way too much $$ on these dogs!!! :bysmilie: A belly band seems like such an easy thing to sew, I might even try to do one by hand myself (but I am NOT good at these things).

In a week or so I will be minding Milo (17 lbs) for two weeks, with three boys in the house, OMG, they pee everywhere!!! I want to get one for Milo and Archie. Archie out grew his, but Tink can now wear that one. 


This is going to be a very long two weeks.......I already have him signed up for doggie day care three days each week. The boy has too much energy and is too clumsy to be left alone with the malts when I'm not home. And Abbey is mean to him all the time :smstarz: 

Any suggestions will be appreciated. (and Brianna, don't show me gorgeous bands that cost $10,000, LOL) :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

I get mine from ebay, there is a lady that makes them and sells them for just a few dollars. They are cotton, lined with flannel and have a velcro closure. I use panty liners inside. I will try to finid the seller for you but if you just go to ebay an d search belly bands you will find several sellors.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Thanks! I'll do that.


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

artlan59 

I believe this is the seller I got mine from. There are many listed.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Pat, try JB Wholesale Pet Supply there in NJ - that's where I bought Star's two - they were around $20 each.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

NorthCentral Maltese Rescue sells them in their Malt Shop. The original ones are very basic but inexpensive. And the money goes to support rescue.  They go from $11.70 up to $14.30.

NMR Malt Shop - Belly Bands


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (Starsmom @ Nov 16 2009, 01:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=851802


> Pat, try JB Wholesale Pet Supply there in NJ - that's where I bought Star's two - they were around $20 each.[/B]


Wow...that's more than I retail mine from Oscar Newman.


----------

